# No Reserve Auction



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

So....who's going? Teslan, your closer than most.

Regards, Mike

http://www.justluxe.com/lifestyle/house-and-home/feature-1943626.php?ref=obrain&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=obrain


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I sure would like to visit there. I had some real estate clients that live in Jackson Wyoming. They say the only month it doesn't snow there is July. Now way that place is going for under $1 million though. Even if money were no object that place seems like a lot of work to manage the people to take care of it. Or it would be a full time job if you didn't hire anyone. I'm sure it will be a nice 2nd home for someone.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Ten acres would not graze many cows or grow enough hay to feed them. Deal breakers for me.

Guess I will have to pass.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't think my checkbook will handle it.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Save it for the afterlife.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Were any tractors included in the deal.....gotta have a tractor to get my attention....granite, marble, 300 yr old redwood, swimming pools, tennis courts, ski slopes, all nice, if ima bid there has to be a tractor....wonder if they take PayPal ....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

House is too small.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A mere country cottage....

I guess I might be talked into roughing it in a place like that every once in a while. But only in July--I don't like cold weather or snow.

Ralph


----------

